# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Gjykata Kushtetuese: Deputetet mund te arrestohen, pritet arrestimi i Limaj

## Nice_Boy

*Ne kufirin Kosove-Maqedoni nje antari te familjes se Fatmir Limajt i jane konfiskuar 7 milion Euro qe destinacion kishin Zvicren.*

*Edhe ne airoportin e Prishtines i jane konfiskuar vellaut te Fatmirit , dhe Sabri Fejzullahut 12.... Milion Euro qe po ashtu destinacion kishin Zvicern.*

Keto jane para te bugjetit te varfer te Kosoves qe jane te mbledhur nga tagermbledhesit per me vone per t'u shfrytezuar ne menyrat me barbare nga klani i hajdutve dhe mafies qe sot mban pushtetin ne Kosove.

Ndersa me nje rast tjeter i jane konfiskuar shefit dhe kordinatorit te sigurimeve te Kosoves Gani Thacit 5 milion Euro,ky i fundit eshte i njohur per opinioni se me fondin e vendlindes therret asokohe pati keqperdorur shuma marramendse deri sa iu paten konfiskur disa miliona neper xhepa menjehere paslufte edhe tash poashtu eshte zene me pele perdore hajduti kriminel.

Si mund te mbijetohet ne Kosoven e varfer kur partizanet qe kane zbritur nga mali jane duke e ngulfatur ardhmerine e popullit te varfur dhe jane duke e keqperdorur besimin e tyre duke i vjedh dhe bere rrush e kumbulla per interesa familjare paran dhe djersen e popullit.Por nje eshte e ditur se harami do u ze frymen dhe pergjegjsia do te bjere mbi hajdutet partizan qe thiren ne merita te rrejshme , thurin lavde per vete e c'integrojne pasurine e shtetit neper xhepat e tyre prej tradhetaresh e kusaresh te papare ndonjehere.

Keto ngjarje t'i bizare jane duke u heshtur mbase Kosova eshte ne pritje te vizites se nenkrytarit amerikan te Shtetit joe Biden se mund te shkojme drejt ndonje kaosi te papare i cili mund te qoje uje ne mullinjet e atyre qe jane kunder pavaresise se Kosoves. Keto gjera nuk do te heshten sepse ka prova dhe drejtesia do te bjere si bumerand ne kurben e kriminale mafioze qe sot mban pushtetin.

marr nga d.de

----------


## Daja-GONI

Prite llapin tash.Ka me ta sha te parin dhe te fundit.
Edhe mua me tregoi para 3 diteve,nje funksionare i larte i PDK-se.Populli nuk pret me mire nga banditet e eger,shoke te Fatos Nanos.
Edhe ne Mitrovice,Sami Lushtaku po bene perpjekje nen kercenime te vazhdueshme per te marre ndertesen e biblotekes se qytetit(nje nga objektet me te vjetra ne qytet)dhe ndertesen ku momentalisht qendron SHPK-ja.Qe te dyja hajni nga drenica deshiron ti shendrroj ne restorante.
E ZANUN-ishte motoja e hajnave te mbas luftes.Kete e benin ne menyre gjysemlegale.Sot kur e kan pushtetin ne dore,e bejne haptas.Ata nuk turperohen.Ata e kan shpalle Kosoven prone te tyre,dhe e kan shkruar me ngjyre te kuqe (komuniste) E ZANUN.

----------


## BIBIU

Keta jane milionat per te cilet po dihet (pra qe jane zbuluar)po sa ka te tjere qe nuk dihen ....
Por ndoshta kane dashur te punojne per te miren e popullit,ti deponojne ne bankat e Zvicrres e mandej tia kthejne popullit me kamate
hahahaha
Sidoqofte T U R P,por e keqja eshte se spo kane as turp....

----------


## Llapi

> Prite llapin tash.Ka me ta sha te parin dhe te fundit.
> Edhe mua me tregoi para 3 diteve,nje funksionare i larte i PDK-se.Populli nuk pret me mire nga banditet e eger,shoke te Fatos Nanos.
> Edhe ne Mitrovice,Sami Lushtaku po bene perpjekje nen kercenime te vazhdueshme per te marre ndertesen e biblotekes se qytetit(nje nga objektet me vjetra ne qytet)dhe ndertesen ku momentalisht qendron SHPK-ja.Qe te dyja hajni nga drenica deshiron ti shendrroj ne restorante.
> E ZANUN-ishte motoja e hajnave te mbas liftes.Kete e benin ne menyre gjysemlegale.Sot kur e kan pushtetin ne dore,e bejne haptas.Ata nuk turperohen.Ata e kan shpalle Kosoven prone te tyre,dhe e kan shkruar me ngjyre te kuqe (komuniste) E ZANUN.


Pse a mos i tregoi une baloshit shum 
a Lima a Sabriu a qka thon antaret e minoriteteve  neper  forume te serbve a haaaaaa
kush eshte  burimi i kesaj dezinformate cili forum i shumadis ke moreeee
daja goni hajt tregona haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Hard_Style

...qka ka lidhje edhe nese ikan marr , e meritojn jo miljona po miljarda ...
-ma mir keta se sa serbet. :Lulja3: 

...hallall ju koft..... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Pse a mos i tregoi une baloshit shum 
> a Lima a Sabriu a qka thon antaret e minoriteteve  neper  forume te serbve a haaaaaa
> kush eshte  burimi i kesaj dezinformate cili forum i shumadis ke moreeee
> daja goni hajt tregona haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Ti je per gjynah o llap.Sot ne Kosove,minoritet veq magjupeve,boshnjakeve shkijeve e disa te tjereve,jan edhe enveristet.Si ti,bali Jakup,Hashim aponga,Xhavit pijaneci,Fatmir hajni(te dy fatmirat) e keshtu me rradhe.Edhe se Shumadia paska forum kete gja nuk e paskem dite,shume flm. qe na tregove.Mos e vet se te  kallxon vet(budalla).Kumara i shkijeve koka mire i informuar.
Kur te lexojsh kete postim,mos harro te shkosh e te raportosh ne byrone politike,se ti marrin gradat.Edhe mos harro e lepije te gjithe me rend,sidomos ne nje vend te caktuar,aty nga ku ka dale fara e jote.

----------


## BESIIM

Sigurisht kan dasht mi ndihmue Zvicrres more se kriz globale  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Robben

> Sigurisht kan dasht mi ndihmue Zvicrres more se kriz globale


*Hhuauhahuauhahuahuhua Kjo ke e fort uhauhauhah me ke shti me qesh, Zvicrres nuk ka qka ti bej kjo kriz aspak..*

----------


## Llapi

> Ti je per gjynah o llap.Sot ne Kosove,minoritet veq magjupeve,boshnjakeve shkijeve e disa te tjereve,jan edhe enveristet.Si ti,bali Jakup,Hashim aponga,Xhavit pijaneci,Fatmir hajni(te dy fatmirat) e keshtu me rradhe.Edhe se Shumadia paska forum kete gja nuk e paskem dite,shume flm. qe na tregove.Mos e vet se te  kallxon vet(budalla).Kumara i shkijeve koka mire i informuar.
> Kur te lexojsh kete postim,mos harro te shkosh e te raportosh ne byrone politike,se ti marrin gradat.Edhe mos harro e lepije te gjithe me rend,sidomos ne nje vend te caktuar,aty nga ku ka dale fara e jote.


heeee ti se din kush jan forumet e shumadis 
he mori melaqe 
po sna e treguat burimin e kesaj meselje kah e muarrt 
une thash se eme siguri e kini marr nga ndonji forum i shumadis masi se treguat burimin e ti bla bla bla 
tregona burr ku e muarrt ket rren a e qitet vet a u than bosat e juaj rreni keshtu a e muarrt ne ndonji forum te shumadis trego e mos shaj 
se bash qokja spo me han qe po flliq se i flliqt je ti kaher

----------


## Llapi

hajde more a i zut ma me nahj milion tuj ik a jo haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
spo shkruejn ma forumet e shkieve a 
ok ok pritni kur te shkruajn ata ju shkoni e kopjone e sillne ketu
veq mos harroni se une jam kesajde e nuk u la me hy ne gjynah e me rrejt
sa e sa temat i keni hapur me keso rrenash e si u zisha tuj rrejt hupshi si shurra e pules 
si per ket tem qe nuk e sollet burimin e kesaj rrene

----------


## beni33

> Pse a mos i tregoi une baloshit shum 
> a Lima a Sabriu a qka thon antaret e minoriteteve  neper  forume te serbve a haaaaaa
> kush eshte  burimi i kesaj dezinformate cili forum i shumadis ke moreeee
> daja goni hajt tregona haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


ti  tash   ake   ndonje   pergjigje   o  bal    ajo    ktu  po del se   ju jeni nga  shumadia   e  jo  ne     ju  jeni   kap   ne  flagranc   me  miliona  euro 
MARREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## beni33

A Po  E  Degjoni Ket   Llapin   Krejt   Prishtina  Ka  Marr  Vesh  Qe   Jan   Zan Dy  Persona  Te   Pdk-s   Me  Miliona   Euro  E  Ky    I Mjeri    Po  Qet   Zjerm Per  Goje   Hahahah
  Ska  Faj   Se   Kta  Ma  Shum  Nuk Din   Veq  Me  Vjedh E  Me   Trathtu    Nese  Ka   Fakte   Qe  Mundet  Me  Demntu  Ketu Jemi

----------


## Llapi

> ti  tash   ake   ndonje   pergjigje   o  bal    ajo    ktu  po del se   ju jeni nga  shumadia   e  jo  ne     ju  jeni   kap   ne  flagranc   me  miliona  euro 
> MARREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
po kush tha perpos ati qe e ka qpik ket rren bre 
po hajt sille burimin bre 
po nji pul a nji knues me e viedh sot shtypi e televizionet te bombardoin me  lajme
po ku e muarrt ju hajt qitne bre haaaaaaaa
e more te shkret keni met si macat e lodhta kur dalin ne pranver e veq i hapin syt qka po u pik nga qielli e po ban dikush me rahmet me ja qit nji kashat buk 
e jeta u shkoft keshtu me rrena e urrejtje 
se bash po me bahet qefi qe disa shqipfolsave ju plasi ne bark qeveria Thaçi 
heeee ngate zot nja 20 vite deri te cofin mbeturinat e udb-es e te pastrohet Kosova

----------


## xani1

Ku ka za, s'është pa gja. Ku ka tym, ka edhe zjarr. Katundi që shihet kallauz nuk do. Kanë thënë të vjetrit. Shikoni në RTK emisionin "një kafe me..." dhe bindeni për jetën përrallore të sulltanëve tanë. Këtë pasuri e bënë me paga, a?

----------


## BESIIM

> Ku ka za, s'është pa gja. Ku ka tym, ka edhe zjarr. Katundi që shihet kallauz nuk do. Kanë thënë të vjetrit. Shikoni në RTK emisionin "një kafe me..." dhe bindeni për jetën përrallore të sulltanëve tanë. Këtë pasuri e bënë me paga, a



Me paga e kan bo normal po qe do qe kaniher ne fund te mujt 
ju del paga nga nje milion 
Kshty eshte kur krimi i organizuar i bllokon edhe televizionet 
qe sguxojn as me i transmetu lajmet e tilla 
po besoj se nuk e kan larg do te harrohen shpejt

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> po kush tha perpos ati qe e ka qpik ket rren bre 
> po hajt sille burimin bre 
> po nji pul a nji knues me e viedh sot shtypi e televizionet te bombardoin me  lajme
> po ku e muarrt ju hajt qitne bre haaaaaaaa
> e more te shkret keni met si macat e lodhta kur dalin ne pranver e veq i hapin syt qka po u pik nga qielli e po ban dikush me rahmet me ja qit nji kashat buk 
> e jeta u shkoft keshtu me rrena e urrejtje 
> se bash po me bahet qefi qe disa shqipfolsave ju plasi ne bark qeveria Thaçi 
> heeee ngate zot nja 20 vite deri te cofin mbeturinat e udb-es e te pastrohet Kosova



Per ty dhe sorollopin tend,te gjithe qe nuk jan enverist jan serb.Te gjithe qe nuk ua lepijne... enveristeve jan spiun te shqiptarise,dhe si te tille duhet vrare.E keni mesim nga baba (E.H.).

Edhe ai trumpetoi per decenie te tera,se kishte bere Shqiperine " kala te pathyeshme " ,qe ne fakt e kishte thyer dhe shkaterruar vet nga brenda.kishte vrare shumicen e intelektualeve duke i etiketuar me emrat me te ndryshem.Por ja qe erdhi koha dhe i dolen te gjithe ne fushe.
Edhe ju kot mundoheni te tregoheni patriot duké shtruar disa rruge,asfalti i te cilave qendron vetem disa jave pa u shkaterruar.Sepse populli po e shef se cfare fare jeni ju.
Ti kerkon buriminn e informates?Do te dali edhe ai burim,mos u merzit.Edhe pse keni shperndare vrasesit e juaj kudo neper Kosove,dhe bandat e juaja rrijne me stupc ne krah,do te vije dita kur do te shmbeni mu sikur baba juaj.Partizanet me gjysem opingat e tyre do tia mbathin andej nga i kan kontot e mbushura,por shtrohet pyetja ku do te shkojne by.thelepirsit e tyre?Ku do te shkosh ti o llap mjerani?

----------


## Llapi

> Per ty dhe sorollopin tend,te gjithe qe nuk jan enverist jan serb.Te gjithe qe nuk ua lepijne... enveristeve jan spiun te shqiptarise,dhe si te tille duhet vrare.E keni mesim nga baba (E.H.).
> 
> Edhe ai trumpetoi per decenie te tera,se kishte bere Shqiperine " kala te pathyeshme " ,qe ne fakt e kishte thyer dhe shkaterruar vet nga brenda.kishte vrare shumicen e intelektualeve duke i etiketuar me emrat me te ndryshem.Por ja qe erdhi koha dhe i dolen te gjithe ne fushe.
> Edhe ju kot mundoheni te tregoheni patriot duké shtruar disa rruge,asfalti i te cilave qendron vetem disa jave pa u shkaterruar.Sepse populli po e shef se cfare fare jeni ju.
> Ti kerkon buriminn e informates?Do te dali edhe ai burim,mos u merzit.Edhe pse keni shperndare vrasesit e juaj kudo neper Kosove,dhe bandat e juaja rrijne me stupc ne krah,do te vije dita kur do te shmbeni mu sikur baba juaj.Partizanet me gjysem opingat e tyre do tia mbathin andej nga i kan kontot e mbushura,por shtrohet pyetja ku do te shkojne by.thelepirsit e tyre?Ku do te shkosh ti o llap mjerani?


o dajok lej prrallat e filozofin qe po i vjen era sllavo-komunizem
por tregona burr ku u gatue kjo rren hajt bre bani niher burr e tregoni qe e ka burimin ne shkini e ju argatet e tyre e plasoni ku te mundeni 
apo me mir than ku tu shitet
po po harroni se jam une kesajde pari
e ti ma burrni kishe ba me tregue se ku e muarrt ket rren se sa qe me shan e ofendon mua heeeee dajok dajok e ka pas koha e juaj e hajrie-spikerices dhe e gazetes bujku ku rrejshi haptazi

----------


## Daja-GONI

> o dajok lej prrallat e filozofin qe po i vjen era sllavo-komunizem
> por tregona burr ku u gatue kjo rren hajt bre bani niher burr e tregoni qe e ka burimin ne shkini e ju argatet e tyre e plasoni ku te mundeni 
> apo me mir than ku tu shitet
> po po harroni se jam une kesajde pari
> e ti ma burrni kishe ba me tregue se ku e muarrt ket rren se sa qe me shan e ofendon mua heeeee dajok dajok e ka pas koha e juaj e hajrie-spikerices dhe e gazetes bujku ku rrejshi haptazi



Nga burrnia e nga nderi,ti nuk merr vesh kurgja o llap.Andaj mos fol per burrni.Ajo per qka ti je mjeshter eshte shpifja dhe etiketimi.
Te thash edhe ma larte.Burimi do te del se shpejti ne shesh.Ju po mendoni se e keni Kosoven ne dore.Kjo edhe eshte e vertete deri dikund.Por mos harroni se nuk e keni edhe Evropen ne duart tuaja te pista.Edhe ne aeroportin e Prishtines,nuk keni arrit te gjithe ti beni PDK.Pra ka njerez edhe aty qe tregojne se cfare po ndodhe.
Mire e the ne fund:koha e hajrije spikerices ka marre fund,por edhe e enverit dhe e klysheve te tije.

----------


## Llapi

> Nga burrnia e nga nderi,ti nuk merr vesh kurgja o llap.Andaj mos fol per burrni.Ajo per qka ti je mjeshter eshte shpifja dhe etiketimi.
> Te thash edhe ma larte.Burimi do te del se shpejti ne shesh.Ju po mendoni se e keni Kosoven ne dore.Kjo edhe eshte e vertete deri dikund.Por mos harroni se nuk e keni edhe Evropen ne duart tuaja te pista.Edhe ne aeroportin e Prishtines,nuk keni arrit te gjithe ti beni PDK.Pra ka njerez edhe aty qe tregojne se cfare po ndodhe.
> Mire e the ne fund:koha e hajrije spikerices ka marre fund,por edhe e enverit dhe e klysheve te tije.


o mos me trego mua per burrni o nieri por tregoma burimin kah e moret qe e hapet temen e po diskutoni qe sa postime i kie nieri 
jo dote del ne publik
po qysh bre ju po e dishit para se te dal ne publik
ok po e lam se po e dishit 
po ku e muarrt ket burim nieri ku ku ku 
keni hap tem heiii me nji rren te sokaqeve 
po stafi i keti forumi i ka fajet krejt

----------


## drenicaku

Shokut Llap pressit
Ti qe leh ter diten si zagaric neper forume dhe shan te tjeret duke e mbrojtur partin e punes e cila me aferat me spektakulare qe kan ndodhur ndonjeher ne kosove per dite e me shume po bindemi se kush ishit dhe kush jeni sot.
Ti qe shon shqiptaret,per hater te partis se punes dhe behesh advokat i te keqes a mendon qe nje dit do te vij keq se qfar ke ber o i mjer.
Qdo shqiptar qe flet te verteten per ty jan genjeshtra,genjeshter ishte edhe hajnia e dhomes se deshmive ne polici ku u vodhe para drog arme dokumente te vlefshme ne pik te dites dhe akoma askush nuk eshte burgos.
Ti qe rrin ter diten neper forume se mos po flet kush keq per hashimin dhe si qen i qartu versulesh kunder shqiptarve.
Asnje qeveri deri me sot nuk ka qen me e korruptume se sa kjo,ti vetem te kesh pak durim se te gjitha do te dalin ne shesh,por jam kurioz te dij se qka do thuash pastaj.
Ti nuk ke kapacitet me debatu ti vetem shan sepse kete ta kan mesua shoket e tu.
Hajnia e fundit qe po flitet sot ne gjith kosoven eshte vetem fillimi i krejt marifeteve te kesaj qeverie.Per mua nuk eshte e quditshme sepse mjafton tua hedhesh vetem nje shiqim per te kuptua se kush na udheheq sot,analfabet qe deri dje i kishin kembet varr nga sernishta kurse sot kan shkel asfaltin dhe kan mbrri ne kryeqytet dhe ju duket qe edhe zoti duhet ti pyes ata se qfar duhet te bej.

----------

